# Parma controllers



## bob528 (Apr 12, 2008)

Has anyone posted a buildup,or tutorial on Parma controllers? I have a few lying around and would like to upgrade them with a 100 ohm resistor,maybe some pots,and smooth trigger action.Any help is appreciated.Thanks


----------



## gonegonzo (Jan 18, 2006)

Bob ,

Where do you get your rsisters ? I need 4 .

Thx ,
Gonzo


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

Coat the back of the resistor with JB Weld,sand the face smooth.
If your talking about Parma Econo controllers,move the return spring off it's little hook,and mount a small screw where the spring mount was,so you can bring the spring up to where it has a straight pull on the trigger.
When you say mount pots,are you wanting a brake pot,or are you looking at adding a pot inline with the main resistor,or a choke pot.
Brake pot goes into the circuit with the red brake wire (usually 100 ohm pot),an inline power pot goes into the *********** in wire circuit(usually a 3 ohm pot).
Choke pot goes on the power out circuit,usually the black wire,if you can find one a 1 ohm pot is the best,but usually you're stuck with a 3 ohm pot here to.
You can also make the main resistor adjustable by piggybacking another resistor or pot in paralell with the main resistor,it's a non-linear style power when you piggyback resistors in parallel,but it's usually not a big deal to most guys
Do a search,there's been lots of articles wrote on modify'ing the old Parma Econo, i'm to lazy to write out much more,lol:wave::wave:


----------



## bob528 (Apr 12, 2008)

*parma controllers*

Thanks for the replies.I am going to order the resistors from Tom Bowmans website.I would really like to see a picture of how the pots are wired in.Also,where can I get the pots.On the trigger are ball bearings or bushings used?Thanks again.


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

What Parma controller are we talking about.
An Econo doesn't have bearings,and won't adapt easily to bearings,the more expensive Parma "Turbo" controller has the capability of using bearings,but normally you have to install them yourself,not a big deal though.
Depending on how many pots you want to run,it might be easier to build yourself a "Black Box",which will house your pots,and the controller just plugs into the box.
Hunt up Steve Medanics site,he used to have a decent write-up on modify'ing controllers.
Do a search,they'res been lots of articles wrote on modify'ing controllers:wave:


----------



## eastside johnny (May 13, 2008)

*diagrams........*

Here's a couple different drawings from 25 years ago! Reprinted from the North Coast *H*.*O*. *R*acing *N*ews with permission
One by Mike Sumpter & one by Jim Scharf


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

Both diagrams will require you to unhook the red brake wire if you use "Coast".

You can install a DPDT switch,roughly where the first diagram has a SPST switch,and tie the red brake circuit to one side of the DPDT switch,and the white wire to the other side of the DPDT switch instead of the black wire,and feed the pot out the center pins of the DPDT switch,and then you don't need to unhook the brake wire if you use the coast feature.

Good find Eastside:thumbsup:


----------



## bob528 (Apr 12, 2008)

This is great stuff,guys.Thanks much


----------



## eastside johnny (May 13, 2008)

*One more..."THE BOX"*

found one more diagram with all the parts together in one "BOX"


----------



## redghoti (Nov 30, 2006)

Thank you so much for this thread! I have been searching high and low for something, anything, describing how to add a brake AND coast to a Parma controller. I get the principle, but the actual physical connections just never clicked.

Greg
Kingston, WA


----------



## redghoti (Nov 30, 2006)

*I thought it clicked*

So, I've looked over the three diagrams and I'm still confused.

I want add brake/coast to my Parma 45 Ohm controller. I also want to add the power control as well (I know, I know...why not buy an electronic controller? I just want to try it, that's why).

The one thing the diagrams aren't clear on is what wire goes where on the controller. Does anyone have pictures of a modified controller or a tutorial on modifying?

Thanks,

Greg
Kingston, WA


----------

